# DAFs and floating plants



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I want to float some Asian Watermoss and Amazon Frogbit in my tank. The watermoss especially looks like it is very dense and I am concerned about my little frogs being able to get to the surface for air. I now have duck weed and they seem to be able to deal with that but it is very soft and pliable which allows for them to poke their noses thru. If I do the moss and frogbit, I will attempt to remove all the duck weed (lol) and maintain controlled areas of the other two, maybe around the parameter of the tank. Any thoughts? Experiences? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

lols good luck with the duck weed removal. I don't know much about the other 2 plants you are talking about floating but I've had java moss in pretty much all my tanks at one point or another. we currently have a few of the dwarf frogs as well and they seem to love hiding in the java moss. I even have some currently growing on a floating turtle log. every time i tried to to it to something in the tank they seemed to break it loose on me. I didn't even try to get the java on the log it ended up there after i pulled it outta filters one time and i left it be and now its hooked on. I'm sure your frogs would be able to get by any plant you decide to float as long as you didn't make it t thick,


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for responding to my frog/floating plant question! I do know the little critters manage to dislodge stuff as I planted some baby tears hoping to have a nice green ground cover and they totally destroyed it. As far as the duck weed is concerned, I know it will be almost impossible to remove but I will give it a go. *r2 If nothing else, I will keep it down to a minimum. I will give the other floating plants a try and also keep them under control. They sure look nice on the surface though. They will also block out some of the light getting to the other plants, so "control" is the key word here I guess! Thanks again!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

As you stated, control is key. I actually found an interesting thing with my frogs and floating moss - they would crawl up into it and stick their noses out of the water and just chill there. It was pretty cool.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

That does sound cool! I have started removing the duckweed! *r2 After that is accomplished (another *r2) I will introduce the moss and frogbit. How fast does the moss grow? I have only a few pieces now and hope it fills in soon!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

my wife hates our java moss it grows fast with good light. in a pinch i'll let ya know when im clearing some of our java moss out


----------

